# YB Race team being built....



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

as I moved the first three birds into the YB loft today.
This little guy has earned the name "Crybaby"..........I really shouldn't name him because not much good comes from the birds you name.....but he's a real stinker. When he was in his box, he would scream if you put your hand in there and run over and stand on top of Mom who's sitting on her second set of eggs. Now I guess he thinks I"M Mom............he cries and squeaks every time I go in the loft and comes to me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the other two. I fixed them a bed with pine needles because when they first get put in the YB loft, they don't get on the perches. These guys proved me wrong.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> as I moved the first three birds into the YB loft today.
> This little guy has earned the name "Crybaby"..........I really shouldn't name him because not much good comes from the birds you name.....but he's a real stinker. When he was in his box, he would scream if you put your hand in there and run over and stand on top of Mom who's sitting on her second set of eggs. Now I guess he thinks I"M Mom............he cries and squeaks every time I go in the loft and comes to me.


Yea...giving him a name...and becoming attached...is like placing a curse on him....even looking at him and saying "I like him" is a no no.......every darn time I forget and say something like that...I sort of put a hex on them....cute pictures though. Except that placing his picture on here is like a double hex !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know........you're right.........but he's such a sweetie, I couldn't help it.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

looks good


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could always give him a flashy name like "Lightning" or "speedy" and maybe he would live up to his name on race day and reverse the curse.....LOL...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> you could always give him a flashy name like "Lightning" or "speedy" and maybe he would live up to his name on race day and reverse the curse.....LOL...


I don't think you guys are taking this seriously enough !  And besides you have it all backwards...giving a bird a name such as "SpeedY" before he has won the races...is the worst kind of hex...and it's like doubling down.  If the name could undo the hex...it would have to be more like "Pokey" or "Slow Gin Fizz" or something not indicating speed.

I live in Amish country...and Amish Hex signs etc. I supect you folks think this is all some sort of pigeon lore...it's not ! They are currently doing research at the University of Pa. on such things...and it is based on some sort of earth science. If you don't believe me, take one of your prettyist YB's this year, name it with a flashy name...hand feed it treats, and fall in love with it...and see what happens !!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Renee! Thanks for sharing them with us. 

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Warren is right, giving any indication of a bird being your favorite or supposedly being a good bird, is a bad idea! Keep the thoughts in your head, cause those hawks have good hearing!  And sometimes I'm convinced they can read minds too 

And Renee, looks like another good lookin' team in the making


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah maybe you should call this bird "last place" and ignore it from now on lol I know about the jinx all to well as many have stated already


----------



## nitrodog151 (Sep 13, 2008)

well i think i belive in hex thing my little girl named all of ours and we didnt get but 4 back


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's not always true. I named a bird Sh**head last year when he was just a baby and I've still got him and he's on my OB team.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*"CryBaby" & MOM...*

I think naming/giving your bird is not a problem...It doesn't matter how they perform in the race, I have named my birds some unique names too like "Heureekane", "Bleezard", "Van DeKlak", "Jan DeLoon" and some other ones but I haven't join-in in any clubs/race yet...I gave them their names because I want to recognized them not where their breeds are from but I think they deserve to have names too like us...Their band numbers are their social security numbers, it is not in the SS data base but they are not just known by their band numbers but also with names...That's my opinion...Go  Steelers​


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here's Crybaby.........I have another video, but after 6 tries, I gave up on YouTube for the night. Took 3 tries to get this one loaded........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akXjrbighL8


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Crybaby HAH! More like Spoiledbaby!  Just precious, Renee.

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Pics!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree totally with Warren on this one. I am an extreme example and I pay the price! This is one of those moments where I leave my objectivity or scientific training to actually believe on this superstition. You not only name your birds, but also think of them all the time, spend a lot of time, become attach to them and boom--hawk kills them. Obviously my psychology teacher has name for that and will claim it not to be true. I don't want to hear from him (I left my objectivity remember).


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Renee,

I finally saw your face! Thank you! You look like the girl (younger looking then) I wanted to date back in high school, but was not successful. You don't happen to have a daughter named Jennifer, would you?

rod


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I don't think you guys are taking this seriously enough !  And besides you have it all backwards...giving a bird a name such as "SpeedY" before he has won the races...is the worst kind of hex...and it's like doubling down.  If the name could undo the hex...it would have to be more like "Pokey" or "Slow Gin Fizz" or something not indicating speed.
> 
> I live in Amish country...and Amish Hex signs etc. I supect you folks think this is all some sort of pigeon lore...it's not ! They are currently doing research at the University of Pa. on such things...and it is based on some sort of earth science. If you don't believe me, take one of your prettyist YB's this year, name it with a flashy name...hand feed it treats, and fall in love with it...and see what happens !!


I was just kidding around Warren...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> I was just kidding around Warren...


That's OK...so was I...an attempt at some very dry humor....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That's OK...so was I...an attempt at some very dry humor....



with just a little bit of truth to it too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Hey Renee,
> 
> I finally saw your face! Thank you! You look like the girl (younger looking then) I wanted to date back in high school, but was not successful. You don't happen to have a daughter named Jennifer, would you?
> 
> rod


Forgot about this post!! LOL
I've got two daughters but neither is named Jennifer........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures today........*

*Two days away from being moved to YB loft.*









*Helping Dad pull egg duty......*









*This is Rosie's foster baby. She did a great job!*









*Just two cuties.......*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*This little guy just got moved to the YB loft today.*









*Just Chillin'*


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I know I'm a newbie here....but I've gotta agree with the hex thing! Heck! We didn't even have a cool name yet .... all we had to say was "YEAH! We have an EGG". 28hrs later - - - no egg.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Renee,

How old are the birds before you move them to the young bird section?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Hey Renee,
> 
> How old are the birds before you move them to the young bird section?


Normally, 28 days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Moved more birds*

into the YB loft today. Have a total of 11 now, with 10 more to go and new babies hatching Friday.........

These are the "pit stop" pics.......so I can record colors on my chart before putting them in the loft.
This one little bird with the splash is one HUGE baby....WAY bigger than all the others.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*All 11 in the loft.......*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

wow they are now teenage pigeons ..so hows round two coming along ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow they are now teenage pigeons ..so hows round two coming along ?


ACTUALLY...........I thought my second round started hatching Friday, but I just came from the loft and I was looking at my chart and I saw where I had babies due to hatch today.....It said 1/28 and I said "HEY,,TODAY is the 28th"!!!, so I went and checked and sure enough,....got two new little squeakers that hatched today..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

its hard to believe january is almost over already,it feels like I just yesterday was reading about you putting your breeders together for the upcoming 2009season and here you are onto the beginning of round number two Im just glad we get to follow your babys like a documentery as they grow so thankyou for always keeping us in the loop


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Watching your birds interact with you is very impressive. What is your secret to taming them, hand feeding, handling? Thanks, Don.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> Watching your birds interact with you is very impressive. What is your secret to taming them, hand feeding, handling? Thanks, Don.


Well Don.........honestly, all of my birds are not that tame. I've got a few adults that are and the babies will be babies for a while, but most of them wild up after a few days. I can hand feed them still, but for the most part, they don't want any part of "mom" picking them up and hugging them and all that mushy stuff.  
I do hand feed them some and try to never do anything to scare them or make them just scared of me. My birds are not "wild", but all of them aren't tame either. I just respect their space and let the ones who want to be friends, make that choice. 
I treat them all basically the same and some react to, and take to that more than others. I can actually see the difference in interaction within different families. Some of my Jan Aardens for example.......are very high strung birds and do not tame down at all......even as babies, they're wing slapping and popping thier little beaks........they've always been that way. I find that the longer I have them in my loft, the calmer they become, but still not as calm as other birds. I've got quite a few Bekaerts and they seem to be much calmer birds and most of my "pets" are from those families.
Then the older birds that are 8, 9 10 years old and have been with me since they were babies are pretty much resigned to putting up with Mom and her baby talk and petting........


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

When I had birds before,(25 years ago), I experimented with some young babies, and handled them several times a day. They were tame, and really enjoyed them. From what I have read on the posts, is that they love the raw spanish peanuts. When I finish my loft, and get the birds, peanuts will be on the top of things to buy. It is a wonderful thing to see your baby interact with you. I watched the youtube video, and really enjoyed it, Don.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> When I had birds before,(25 years ago), I experimented with some young babies, and handled them several times a day. They were tame, and really enjoyed them. From what I have read on the posts, is that they love the raw spanish peanuts. When I finish my loft, and get the birds, peanuts will be on the top of things to buy. It is a wonderful thing to see your baby interact with you. I watched the youtube video, and really enjoyed it, Don.


Yea, I'd say they like their peanuts. Might take a few tries to get them to even try one, but once they do...........that's it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4wQ2Hqxgxc

This is a video I shot a few days ago. YouTube gave me a fit trying to upload it. I've been trying for 3 days and who knows how many times I tried,...then tonight, it uploaded like magic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EcsvdHu-Ag


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't worry about the "hexes", most of them should probably be blamed on us for making a mistake. Like training when it just a little too windy, surprise thundershowers, and just getting in a hurry when working with them. It's a great looking squeaker! Enjoy what he gives to you, what will be will be.

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I do believe the hexes have nothing to do with training as it happens to birds that are already trained as well .. just my 22 cents


----------



## batman23 (Dec 24, 2008)

nice and lovely lovely birds. a pair or two would be good for me Lovebirds. haha.. j/k


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

were they eating on there own before you moved them over to the race section? I have 2 babies born jan 9th they havent started eating on there own yet i've been putting them near the feeders but how can I wean them or will they do that themselves? they have there pin feather under there wings coming out maybe like 2 more weeks they will be fully covered


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TipplerBeni said:


> were they eating on there own before you moved them over to the race section? I have 2 babies born jan 9th they havent started eating on there own yet i've been putting them near the feeders but how can I wean them or will they do that themselves? they have there pin feather under there wings coming out maybe like 2 more weeks they will be fully covered


yes, my babies are always eating on their own before I move them. I would suggest putting a bowl of feed in the nest box so that they can watch the parents eat. That's how they learn. They don't just automatically "learn" to eat one day. Even when you move them, you HAVE to watch and make sure they're doing ok. At this age, it doesn't do them any good to go without feed. In fact, I moved three babies yesterday and last night I put all three back with their parents. None of them had any food in their crop. I know they know how to eat, but they simply weren't ready to be weaned yet. Just because they're the same age as all the babies I move doesn't mean anything. Every bird is different. I personally don't go by how their feathers are growing or any of that other stuff. I keep up with the age of every single baby and don't move them before a certain age. MY age is 28 days old. The majority of the time, that age works for me, but not always.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Don't We Look Cozy???*

They look as enthusiastic about today as I do........LOL
Been chilly and windy today.......tomorrow should be better. I've got the settling cage up, but only a couple have ventured out and then something scared them and they went running back in. LOL


----------



## batman23 (Dec 24, 2008)

renee

how old are your young birds before you start flying them? do you fly them with the old bird or just vy themselves?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

batman23 said:


> renee
> 
> how old are your young birds before you start flying them? do you fly them with the old bird or just vy themselves?


No, I don't fly them with the OB's. Actually, my birds are a little older than they should be by the time they get out the first time. Every year I say I'm going to do better, but I never seem to be able to.  It's usually March 1st before they get out of the loft the first time without the settling cage. That would put the oldest bird around 8 weeks old and the youngest one about 6 1/2 weeks old. It's very dangerous doing it this way, but I've had pretty good luck. Lost a few two years ago, but it was MY fault. I accidently startled them and they took off to parts unknown. Most made it back home, but I lost 4 or 5 birds that day. 
Honestly, if I had known that our race course was going to change this year and I was going to be on the short end, I might have held off on my breeding for another few weeks.........but, what's done is done now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Still enjoying this warm weather, although it's pretty windy today. Suppose to cool off this week end..........


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I really like the first video where you were feeding them peanuts. I think you will win lots this year with those birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Started weaning the second round of babies today. The youngest is 13 days old, so got a couple of weeks before I'll be through.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's some of the ones that still have some growing to do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

How many will that give you on the team.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pictures,and videos Renee


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> How many will that give you on the team.


These 4 make 24 in the YB loft. When I've got them all moved, I'll have 40.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Renee how big is your YB section?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Renee how big is your YB section?


Which one? LOL
I've got three. 
The ones on the outside are about 10 X 6 and the middle section is 10 X 8


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh wow
Im jealous you have so much room 
My next house I get I will make sure I have enough room for 4 Lofts 16x16 each loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Oh wow
> Im jealous you have so much room
> My next house I get I will make sure I have enough room for 4 Lofts 16x16 each loft


well.... I would say your hooked.. .LOL....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Newest pictures of the second round*

They're almost grown.......starting separating the beeding pairs today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee, the next to last photo looks almost like a twin to a pair that I have.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee, the next to last photo looks almost like a twin to a pair that I have.
> 
> George


Yea, I know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm just LUVIN' this warm weather! I can actually go out and play with the babies. This little guy was just so content to sit on my shoulder and get petted.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

You can see in his eye the comfort he has with you. That is very touching.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures...........*

are getting far and few between........all my babies are mostly grown up now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

awwww
but then you will have pics of them as they get older


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Renee - How many YB's did you breed out total?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Renee - How many YB's did you breed out total?


Well, before I turned them loose this morning, I had 40........right now I've got 37 IN the loft, 1 in a tree and 2 who knows where? 


Just a note: I only turned out 20 this morning. The other half are in the other half of the loft. I've still got 4 babies to wean yet.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Renee, those last 2 .. sitting on the feeder ... are soooooo pretty! Maybe they should come live the good life at Wolfwood so the hawks don't get them


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

And I will take the silver.

(LOL)

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Renee, those last 2 .. sitting on the feeder ... are soooooo pretty! Maybe they should come live the good life at Wolfwood so the hawks don't get them





Avion said:


> And I will take the silver.
> 
> (LOL)
> 
> George


You guys are a laugh a minute...........


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> You guys are a laugh a minute...........


Maybe George was being funny ...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, before I turned them loose this morning, I had 40........right now I've got 37 IN the loft, 1 in a tree and 2 who knows where?


Wow! I wish I had the space to breed that many.


----------

